

Web Development in VB.net or C# on Linux with Nancy - maus80
http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2014/12/web-applications-c-sharp-vb-net-linux-nancy/

======
highmastdon
"I am not so much a fan of ASP.net", yet he's using VB?

